# Check out the Street Strider



## Nathan (Jul 12, 2022)

I love this, but for me there's not suitable paved roads to use it on...






Product page


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

I love it!
Navigating the potholes might be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Bella (Jul 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> *I love this, but for me there's not suitable paved roads to use it on...*


It looks great, but I have the same problem, there's nowhere to ride it.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I love this, but for me there's not suitable paved roads to use it on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, looks like the Youtube video disappeared, unless it's my browser being wonky.   Anyway, it occurred to me that I could load the elliptical-bike up in the back of my truck and park in the gym parking lot, where I could ride around town on plenty of pavement.


----------



## Bella (Jul 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> *Ah, looks like the Youtube video disappeared,** unless it's my browser being wonky. *  Anyway,* it occurred to me that I could load the elliptical-bike up in the back of my truck and park in the gym parking lot, where I could ride around town on plenty of pavement. *



I can see the video. 

I also thought about transporting it. It folds down, which makes it easier, but it's a bit heavy for me to lift (approx 50 lbs) and even if I could lift it, it would have to fit in the trunk of my car. It can be used stationary, but what fun is that?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 13, 2022)

Bella said:


> It can be used stationary, but what fun is that?


I have a Nordic Track elliptical in my hobby room / home gym,  but it would be a lot of trouble to drag out to the patio.  The street strider could be handy to use in the back yard when the weather is nice.


----------



## John cycling (Jul 13, 2022)

The StreetStrider is a great idea, but according to the ratings it's poorly made, flimsy, and can be quite dangerous. 
The Mobo's ratings are not very good either.
I would like to get a safe and comfortable bike to ride around here, especially for my walks at the college. A step through single speed would be nice.
@Nathan, how do you like the Nordic Track, and how much do you use it?  I've been walking more the last few months, but there aren't many good places to walk around here, so I'm planning to look at Precor 523, Sole E25 and/or E55 ellipticals, and then decide which one to get.  The prices range from $350 to 600.  A concern is that the pedals look too far apart.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 13, 2022)

I have wanted one of those for a number of years,since I first saw them. But there was no place to ride where I lived,without loading them up and driving several miles.

But now we have the perfect neighborhood! However we opted for these instead....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 18, 2022)

Very interesting gadget.  Looks like fun but also like something I'd fall off. I never could ride a bike. I wonder if two wheels in the front make it as ridable (for me) as an adult trike.   I can ride those.  I might try it if I had somewhere to keep it.


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 18, 2022)

I looked into the Mobo and there are two problems for me. It is a single speed, no high or low gears for hills and such and it is so low to the ground I would need to be able to ride it into my place and do all my dailies on it. I would not be able to get off of it.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 18, 2022)

I saw a cool looking 3-wheeled bike with a large carrying basket or two at the U-Haul/Bicycle store today. I think the guy even had a bike that has no handbrakes. That's why I don't ride - I know handbrakes and I won't get along. When I was learning that, I also learned that people can forget how to ride a bike; leastways, I can.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 18, 2022)

Looks fun to me but they did not show the part where I was laying on the asphalt.   I think I will have to pass, one hip replacement will take the wind out of your sails real quick!


----------

